# PG ZX250 v.2



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Been holding onto it for some time. Price can be adjusted for a fellow member on the forum.

Phoenix Gold ZX250 v.2 Rare PG Original Box - eBay (item 170496327300 end time Jun-16-10 15:13:42 PDT)


----------

